# Gif - Bild an einer Tabelle platzieren



## Yoda (3. Juni 2003)

Tag auch,
ich habe gerade ein Ecke mit Photoshop abgerundet un will dieses Bild nun als Ecke für meine Tabelle benutzen.
Jedoch weiss ich nicht wie ich jetzt mein Bild an dieser bestimmten stelle platzieren kann.
Ich will das etwa so machen wie auf dieser Seite, vielleicht versteht ihr jetzt besser was ich meine.
ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen
Mfg Pcnub


----------



## yson (3. Juni 2003)

du musst das Bild einfach in ein <td> einbetten:

z.B.
<table>
<tr>
<td><img src="rund.gif"></td>
<td>hier steht was tolles</td>
</tr>
</table>


----------



## Yoda (3. Juni 2003)

Ich glaub du hast da net so genau verstanden...
Das Bild soll die Ecke der Tabelle ersetzen und nicht mitten in der Tabelle herumfliegen.
Guck die mal den Rand dieser Seite an.
Mfg Pcnub


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (3. Juni 2003)

Hi,

doch - yson hat dich schon richtig verstanden... 
Beispiel:


```
<table>
<tr>
<td><img src="ecke_links_oben.gif"></td>
<td></td>
<td><img src="ecke_rechts_oben.gif"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td>Platz fü den eigentlichen Content u.a. weitere Tabellen</td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><img src="ecke_links_unten.gif"></td>
<td></td>
<td><img src="ecke_rechts_unten.gif"></td>
</tr>
</table>
```
Weitere Erklärung: http://www.drweb.de/html/tabellen_7.shtml


ciao


----------



## Budda (4. Juni 2003)

Morgen ...

Also wenn du nicht willst das es "irgendwo" in der Tabellenzelle herumfliegt, probiert doch

z.B. für die linke obere Ecke ... align="left" und valign="top" 

cu der Budda


----------

